# Looking for playdates for babies



## MMG (Feb 10, 2011)

Hi, I'm stay-at-home-mom from Penang (Tanjung Bungah) and is looking for playdates for my baby boy who is 10 months old. I'm interested in weekly meet-ups during weekdays/weekend whichever is convenient with moms and babies. Please let me know if you're interested. We can set up a meeting place at the park/mall and time. 


Mandy


----------



## impgenie (Dec 12, 2011)

*Playdates for baby*



MMG said:


> Hi, I'm stay-at-home-mom from Penang (Tanjung Bungah) and is looking for playdates for my baby boy who is 10 months old. I'm interested in weekly meet-ups during weekdays/weekend whichever is convenient with moms and babies. Please let me know if you're interested. We can set up a meeting place at the park/mall and time.
> 
> 
> Mandy




Hi Mandy, I have a bb boy who is 19 months old now, thought of having a moms group in penang and we can hang out once a week with our kids,please do let me know if you are still available. ^^

Andrea


----------



## Lionbaby (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi, any mothes wanna meet up sometimes? for a coffee or tea? I have a 6 months old boy and would like to meet mothers with babies to share experience and all, let me know if you desire, drop me a mess, thanks


----------



## hana lee (Mar 3, 2013)

*I hope this thread hasn't expired yet!*



Lionbaby said:


> Hi, any mothes wanna meet up sometimes? for a coffee or tea? I have a 6 months old boy and would like to meet mothers with babies to share experience and all, let me know if you desire, drop me a mess, thanks


I am a stay at home mom with an 18monts old baby 
Have u guys met up yet?


----------

